# Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Lahore. Your Opinion??



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

AoA Everyone, Could anybody, infact, everybody here tell me their opinions about Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical College in Lahore? Is it a good one? I mean, I know the affiliated hospital is one of the finest in Lahore, as a matter of fact, it wont be wrong to say in the entire country and all, but still, just to make sure, is the college as good and reputed as the hospital is? 

I have an aggregate of around 77% but since they won't consider my MCAT score so I guess it won't matter. As for their own entry test, I was hoping if someone here on the forum could tell me whats their test like? What is the format? how many questions are going to be there and what is the distribution of the questions? And last but not the least, what usually is the merit of Shaikh Zayed, just to let me know how well do I have to perform on their entry test? Thanx in advance. 

Regards


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

WajeehBJ said:


> AoA Everyone, Could anybody, infact, everybody here tell me their opinions about Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical College in Lahore? Is it a good one? I mean, I know the affiliated hospital is one of the finest in Lahore, as a matter of fact, it wont be wrong to say in the entire country and all, but still, just to make sure, is the college as good and reputed as the hospital is?
> 
> I have an aggregate of around 77% but since they won't consider my MCAT score so I guess it won't matter. As for their own entry test, I was hoping if someone here on the forum could tell me whats their test like? What is the format? how many questions are going to be there and what is the distribution of the questions? And last but not the least, what usually is the merit of Shaikh Zayed, just to let me know how well do I have to perform on their entry test? Thanx in advance.
> 
> Regards


all i can say is that you should do your best to boost your aggregate because this test carries 50% weightage. also it is 50/50 f.sc and cambridge based.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone please tell me that what is the address where we need to send our forms after filling them if we are sending them by post?
Secondly I wanted to ask that I am confused about the entry test fee. Is it same 2000 which we paid for the prospectus or we need to attach an extra bank draft of 2000 with application?


----------

